# Welche Brandungsrute?



## Daniel-93

Hey Leute,

ich will mir jetzt Anfang nächster Woche zwei Brandungsruten kaufen, nur ich weiß immer noch nicht welche. |kopfkrat

Pro Rute wollte ich maximal 300€ ausgeben.

Die Rute sollte nicht zu weich sein, und 4,20m lang sein.


Freue mich über eure Vorschläge. :m


----------



## degl

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



Fischiii-93 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich will mir jetzt Anfang nächster Woche zwei Brandungsruten kaufen, nur ich weiß immer noch nicht welche. |kopfkrat
> 
> Pro Rute wollte ich maximal 300€ ausgeben.
> 
> Die Rute sollte nicht zu weich sein, und 4,20m lang sein.
> 
> 
> Freue mich über eure Vorschläge. :m



Fahr zu Knutzen nach Kiel oder auch Fishermans Partner...........da kannste jede Menge goile Teile pers. begrabbeln und wenn du dir dann nicht sicher bist, wirst zu der Einen oder Anderen auch hier Tips bekommen#6

gruß degl


----------



## Sebastian G

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

moin,
schließe mich degl´s meinung an!!Kauf bloß nichts auf blauen dunst oder weil sie geil aussieht.ruten testen und dann kaufen!!!

gruß sebastian


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



degl schrieb:


> Fahr zu Knutzen nach Kiel oder auch Fishermans Partner...........da kannste jede Menge goile Teile pers. begrabbeln und wenn du dir dann nicht sicher bist, wirst zu der Einen oder Anderen auch hier Tips bekommen#6
> 
> gruß degl




Ich denke mal genau das ist mein Problem ich war schon viel zu oft bei Knutzen Fischerman's Partner usw.

Die einen sagen die ist gut die anderen sagen aber wieder die ist nicht gut usw deswegen dachte ich mir ich frage euch einfach mal.


----------



## degl

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



Fischiii-93 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal genau das ist mein Problem ich war schon viel zu oft bei Knutzen Fischerman's Partner usw.
> 
> Die einen sagen die ist gut die anderen sagen aber wieder die ist nicht gut usw deswegen dachte ich mir ich frage euch einfach mal.



Dann sach doch mal, welche für gut angepriesen wurde......

Und denk daran, was ich für gut befinde, kann für dich auch 2.Wahl sein..........#c

gruß degl


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



degl schrieb:


> Dann sach doch mal, welche für gut angepriesen wurde......
> 
> Und denk daran, was ich für gut befinde, kann für dich auch 2.Wahl sein..........#c
> 
> gruß degl




Bei Knutzen haben sie mir die World Champion Surf III von Quantum in den Kopf gesetzt.

Und bei Fischerman's Partner war es die Daiwa Sealine Extreme Surf.


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Fahr zu Fehmarntackle, mit ihm kannst du gar an den Strand und werfen. Macht nicht jeder.

Wenn du eine für den Preis haben willst die wirklich super ist nimm die WC3UL


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Die Daiwa sieht geil aus....

würde aber statt 250 euro für die Daiwa auszugeben , mir ne cormoran X Competition ziehen für 160 euro....#6 ist aber 4,10m die Cormoran...

was wollen die denn haben an €??? wenn man fragen darf !!!?:g

ich persönlich kann dir nur zu Vercelli raten oder aber auch die Sportex Magnus Surf..habe ich nicht geangelt aber soll wohl ne gute sein....

aber wie schon gesagt alles Geschmackssache und subjektiver Einruck jedes einzelnen....#t

über die Quantum wird nicht nur gutes geschrieben und gesagt....

Gruss Aki


----------



## VC1

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Hallo Fischii 93,

wenn Du so viel Geld ausgeben möchtest, dann solltest Du die Ruten auch vorher ausgiebig testen, ob Dir die Rute liegt.
An Deiner Stelle würde ich vor dem Kauf einige Ruten werfen, bevor Du Dich entscheidest.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Die Daiwa sieht geil aus....
> 
> würde aber statt 250 euro für die Daiwa auszugeben , mir ne cormoran X Competition ziehen für 160 euro....#6 ist aber 4,10m die Cormoran...
> 
> was wollen die denn haben an €??? wenn man fragen darf !!!?:g
> 
> ich persönlich kann dir nur zu Vercelli raten oder aber auch die Sportex Magnus Surf..habe ich nicht geangelt aber soll wohl ne gute sein....
> 
> aber wie schon gesagt alles Geschmackssache und subjektiver Einruck jedes einzelnen....#t
> 
> über die Quantum wird nicht nur gutes geschrieben und gesagt....
> 
> Gruss Aki




Die World Champion Surf III würde ich für 219€ das Stück bekommen.

Habe vor ein paar tagen auch eine Vercelli Rute geworfen glaube das war die Aktiva wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist wirklich eine schöne Rute nur mir ist sie zu teuer fange ja gerade erst wieder so nach und nach mit dem Brandungsangeln an.


----------



## degl

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



Fischiii-93 schrieb:


> Die World Champion Surf III würde ich für 219€ das Stück bekommen.
> 
> Habe vor ein paar tagen auch eine Vercelli Rute geworfen glaube das war die Aktiva wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist wirklich eine schöne Rute nur mir ist sie zu teuer fange ja gerade erst wieder so nach und nach mit dem Brandungsangeln an.



Habe die von dir genannte Rute für deutlich mehr Kohle gesehen

Also die ist schon ne richtig Gute#6

gruß degl


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



VC1 schrieb:


> Hallo Fischii 93,
> 
> wenn Du so viel Geld ausgeben möchtest, dann solltest Du die Ruten auch vorher ausgiebig testen, ob Dir die Rute liegt.
> An Deiner Stelle würde ich vor dem Kauf einige Ruten werfen, bevor Du Dich entscheidest.
> 
> Gruß
> Volker




Ich weiß nicht ob Knutzen in Kiel so etwas macht.

Weiß jemand von euch ob man bei Knutzen in Kiel die Ruten vor dem Kauf Testen kann?


----------



## degl

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Ich kenne in S-H keinen Händler, der das macht..allerdings gab Bodo einen Hinweis........

gruß degl


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



degl schrieb:


> Ich kenne in S-H keinen Händler, der das macht..allerdings gab Bodo einen Hinweis........
> 
> gruß degl




Übersehen Danke. :m


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Fahr zu Fehmarntackle, mit ihm kannst du gar an den Strand und werfen. Macht nicht jeder.




Hast du schon erfahrung gemacht mit Fehmarntackle?

Und haben die denn auch eine Große Auswahl das es sich denn auch wirklich lohnt die fahrt nach Fehmarn in kauf zu nehmen?


----------



## VC1

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Rufe da doch einfach mal an und frage nach den Ruten, die Sie im Bestand haben.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Merlin

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Wenn du die World Champion Surf III für den Preis bekommst ,würde isch sofort zuschlagen, mit der Rute kannst du nichts verkehrt machen


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

@Fischiii93

jo für 219 euro ist es n sehr guter Preis..... da hat Degl schon Recht....
Das mit dem Testen ist natürlich ein Privileg welches man nur selten hat beim Kauf...
meine Devise ist da immer kaufen und wenn es nicht passt weiter verkaufen..
Eine enizelne rute testen....wenn Sie passt ne 2 hinterher oder 3.
Ich habe früher bei Kollegen mal Prbe geworfen bei high End Ruten...fürmich immer problematisch da ie Angst mitspielt Sie zu zerstören im Worst Case..
Eine Rute testen kannse wirklich nur bei einem Einsatz in der Brandung..

Es ist eine Wissenschaft für sich...und je nach Begebenheit-Wetter und Wurfgewicht reagiert jede Rute anders..selbst wenn Sie beim selben Angler ist...
Für uns Flachland Bewohner ist es natürlich ein Träumchen die ganzen Händler vor der Nase haben zu können, deswegen würd ich erstmal alle Händler abklappern... Diesen Vorteil haste ja da oben...und würd ich auch nutzen...

Gruß Aki

PS: Bei der WC3 war wohl die Spitze anfällig sein...kann auch sein das ich mich Irre und es die WC2 gewesen ist.. weiß es nicht mehr 100% ig.


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



kerasounta schrieb:


> @Fischiii93
> 
> jo für 219 euro ist es n sehr guter Preis..... da hat Degl schon Recht....
> Das mit dem Testen ist natürlich ein Privileg welches man nur selten hat beim Kauf...
> meine Devise ist da immer kaufen und wenn es nicht passt weiter verkaufen..
> Eine enizelne rute testen....wenn Sie passt ne 2 hinterher oder 3.
> Ich habe früher bei Kollegen mal Prbe geworfen bei high End Ruten...fürmich immer problematisch da ie Angst mitspielt Sie zu zerstören im Worst Case..
> Eine Rute testen kannse wirklich nur bei einem Einsatz in der Brandung..
> 
> Es ist eine Wissenschaft für sich...und je nach Begebenheit-Wetter und Wurfgewicht reagiert jede Rute anders..selbst wenn Sie beim selben Angler ist...
> Für uns Flachland Bewohner ist es natürlich ein Träumchen die ganzen Händler vor der Nase haben zu können, deswegen würd ich erstmal alle Händler abklappern... Diesen Vorteil haste ja da oben...und würd ich auch nutzen...
> 
> Gruß Aki
> 
> PS: Bei der WC3 war wohl die Spitze anfällig sein...kann auch sein das ich mich Irre und es die WC2 gewesen ist.. weiß es nicht mehr 100% ig.




Ja gut dann werde ich mich mal morgen umhören wer die WC3 hat, und bei wem ich sie dann auch mal Probe werfen darf.

Das mit der anfälligen spitze ist bei der WC2 so, ob es bei der WC3 auch so ist weiß ich nicht habe ich zumindest noch nie gehört ich hoffe nicht.


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Okay,

mein Fehler Fischii.....dann ist Sie wohl doch ne Top rute ohne Manko..

Merlin hat Sie ja auch empfohlen, der kennt sich da auch gut aus...

Gruß aki


----------



## carpfreak1990

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Die Daiwa sieht geil aus....
> 
> würde aber statt 250 euro für die Daiwa auszugeben , mir ne cormoran X Competition ziehen für 160 euro....#6 ist aber 4,10m die Cormoran...
> 
> was wollen die denn haben an €??? wenn man fragen darf !!!?:g
> 
> ich persönlich kann dir nur zu Vercelli raten oder aber auch die Sportex Magnus Surf..habe ich nicht geangelt aber soll wohl ne gute sein....
> 
> aber wie schon gesagt alles Geschmackssache und subjektiver Einruck jedes einzelnen....#t
> 
> über die Quantum wird nicht nur gutes geschrieben und gesagt....
> 
> Gruss Aki


 

Hey Aki, 

Die Sportex Magnus Surf ist eine schöne Rute. Habe sie zwar nicht gefischt aber schon von mehrern gehört, die die gefischt haben. Das die zuweich ist und dadurch bekommst mman die Fische nicht schnell genug vom grund weg.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

@carpfreak1990

achsoo, jo wenn die zu weich ist und man auf harten Grund angelt is nich gut...
wie eben auch ie Cormoran die relativ weich ist....
dann wohl eher eine steife rute wie WC3 oder ne Dega Surf Instructor...

Gruss Aki


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



Fischiii-93 schrieb:


> Hast du schon erfahrung gemacht mit Fehmarntackle?
> 
> Und haben die denn auch eine Große Auswahl das es sich denn auch wirklich lohnt die fahrt nach Fehmarn in kauf zu nehmen?



Ja klar , hätte es ja sonst nicht geschrieben 
Natürlich NICHT bei jeder Rute , aber rufe ihn an , verlange Carsten und bestell ihm ganz ganz liebe grüsse


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



kerasounta schrieb:


> @carpfreak1990
> 
> achsoo, jo wenn die zu weich ist und man auf harten Grund angelt is nich gut...
> wie eben auch ie Cormoran die relativ weich ist....
> dann wohl eher eine steife rute wie WC3 oder ne Dega Surf Instructor...
> 
> Gruss Aki



Die WC3UL ( QUANTUM World Champion Surf III Unlimited) ist NICHT Brett hart.
Nur so als kleiner Einwand


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

hi,

dann nimm doch die Goldene Vercelli die ich habe ....die Ultima Spyra G2 wirft auch 250 gr und ist sehr steif und elegant...
damit holst du ne 5 cm platte und auch nen Riesendorsch...

Vercelli...die orange Caldera heisst die glaub ich...
guck ma im evia hart katalog
oder die Enygma wirft bis 300 gr...und kostet unter 300 euro !!!
http://www.deportespineda.com/productos/canas/lanzado_piezas/vercelli/vercelli.asp

Gruss Aki


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Wenn es eine durch aus Brett Harte sein soll kann ich garnicht Mitreden ,die einzige die ich kenne ist die Energy und die ist ein Auslaufmodell von Ano Tobac 
Aber da giebt es ja genug die so etwas gerne Fischen 
Kann dir nur Anbieten wenn ich oben binn (ca. Mai /Juni ) zusammen zu fischen


----------



## JigTim

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Sooo, nun gebe ich auch einmal meinen Senf dazu..

Kauf Dir die Sportex mit der einfachen Beringung, sprich keine Low-Rider... Mal an alle Spezialisten hier, wenn die Sportex zu weich ist, dann frage ich mich was mit den früheren Ruten gemacht wurde und nein, die Sportex ist nicht zu weich um Dorsche oder sonst etwas vom Boden hoch zu bekommen... Die gesamte Aktion ist halt nur etwas anders (für mich harmonischer) und nicht wie bei einigen Ruten üblich durch eine hyper Spitzenaktion plus ein bretthartes Rückrad geprägt..... Werfen geht damit auch echt richtig gut...

Außerdem glaube ich, dass nahezu 95% der Angler weder beim Wurf, noch bei Fischkontakt die Ruten generell auch nur annährend auslasten..|kopfkrat

Ich frage mich immer, wenn die Ruten immer noch dünner und leichter werden, wie lange halten die Teile dann noch?
Hatte mit meiner damaligen Lieblingsrute (Shimano Surf Custom BX in Silber) schon das Problem, dass nach 3-4 Jahren die einzelnen Teile sich gelöst haben, da scheinbar Kohlefaserstränge gerissen sind und somit die Rute auch immer weicher wurde.... Die Frage ist dann wohl, ob man oft mit den Teilen angelt oder eher drüber schreibt|wavey:

Viele Grüße und ansonsten fleißig üben

Tim


----------



## looser-olly

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

recht hast tim,
nen dorsch in der brandung nicht vom grund hochbekommen?
ich lach mich weg!!!!!!!!!!!
die meisten die hier rum sabbeln  -glaub ich -waren noch nie in der brandung fischen


lg olly.


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



degl schrieb:


> Ich kenne in S-H keinen Händler, der das macht..allerdings gab Bodo einen Hinweis........
> 
> gruß degl


 
Mir hat es auf der Messe "AnJa"  z.B. der Anglertreff Neustadt angeboten, dass ich jederzeit jede Rute vor einem Kauf werfen kann..


----------



## degl

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Mir hat es auf der Messe "AnJa"  z.B. der Anglertreff Neustadt angeboten, dass ich jederzeit jede Rute vor einem Kauf werfen kann..



Find ich gut..........#6

Und darum schrieb ich auch, das ICH keinen kenne

Aber wenn die Händler umdenken, kann ich das nur begrüssen.#6 
Denn erst am Wasser, unter halbweg" "realen" Bedingungen kann doch jeder sein "Schätzchen" finden..........

Und bei 300€ investition ist ein "Fehlkauf" nicht so schön und bedeutet i.d.R. auch Verlust.

Meine grundsätzliche Einstellung ist, das ab 150€ selten noch "Schrott" in den Läden steht und es nur darum gehen kann ob man die für sich passende Rute findet

....................Und was an deinen "Pranken" passt, ist bei mir (als Bauchträger) eher "unpassend":q:q

gruß degl


----------



## Merlin

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Wenn man bei Jörg Ovens in Husum 
nett fragt kann man dort auch mal eine Rute ausprobierern


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



degl schrieb:


> ....................Und was an deinen "Pranken" passt, ist bei mir (als Bauchträger) eher "unpassend":q:q
> 
> gruß degl


 
Naja, ein wenig in die Bauchträgerfraktion bin ich ja auch schon aufgestiegen...:m

Ich hatte nachgefragt, mit genau dem Hintergrund, dass ich mich schon vekauft habe und ihm das auch gesagt. 

Er sagte dann auch nur: Vorher anrufen, ob sie die ausgewählte Rute im Laden haben, damit man nicht umsonst fährt, alternativen würde man dann immer dazu finden, die man als Vergleich werfen kann.

Also wenn bei mir der nächste Rutenkauf mal ansteht, dann nur nach persönlichen Wurftest. Bei solchen Möglichkeiten bin ich auch durchaus bereit mal 30,-€ mehr zu zahlen.


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

jo,

denke auch das ne Sportex Magnus surf hart genug ist um nen Fisch zu drillen auch auf steinigen Untergrund...

ich habe von Felsen geangelt mit 20 euro Ruten und wenn man sich nicht als zu doof anstellt sollte das auch mit Billig Ruten geht..

ich kann das jetzt nur vergleichen mit 2 meiner Ruten...die Shakespeare Blue Metal is sehr viel weicher als die Shimano die ich hatte aber irgendwie macht die Rute mehr Spaß beim einholen und auch beim drillen...

300gr Wurfgewicht habe ich noch nie benutzt.....200gr ist dann eher das maximum am Strand...
wenn ein 200gr Blei nicht mehr ausreicht angelt man in der Regel nicht mehr...weil die bf einfach zu hoch sind...
Muss aber sagen das man jeder Rute ne Chance geben sollte, so pauschalisierend sagen das die zu weich oder zu hart ist....
Wie Degl sagt, ab ner bestimmten Qualitätsstufe und Preisstufe gibt es kaum noch schlechte Ruten...
Sondern nur diese die nicht zu einem passt....entweder man macht Sie passend oder man kauft eine andere..

Gruss


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Also wenn bei mir der nächste Rutenkauf mal ansteht, dann nur nach persönlichen Wurftest. Bei solchen Möglichkeiten bin ich auch durchaus bereit mal 30,-€ mehr zu zahlen.




Finde ich auch denn im Endeffekt lohnt es sich lieber ein bisschen mehrt zu investieren wenn man die Ruten Test werfen darf.


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Was ich immer ein bißchen schade finde ist, 
das wenn eine Rute gut ist man selten Feedback hört..

nur wenn sie nich so dolle ist wird gemeckert und moniert...

Wenn dann aber mal ein Rutentest kommt, schreit die Hälfte as man eine bestimmte Rute pushen will oder für jemanen Promotion macht oder Support.

Das ist nicht ganz fair, ich wünsche mir das jeder seine Eindrücke von einer Rute postet um mehr Transparenz zu bekommen...

Ist ja generell so ,das man von einer Rute meist nur hört wenn sie nicht hält was Sie verspricht...

Ich wäre für einen Thread für Gerätetests von Usern, einfach privat getestet.Mit angaben von Bedingungen -Wurfgewichten -Wetter usw...
Dann bitte ohne Gemecker und Kritik an diejenigen die sich die Mühe machen zu posten und Fotos zu machen..


Gruss


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Ich wäre für einen Thread für Gerätetests von Usern, einfach privat getestet.Mit angaben von Bedingungen -Wurfgewichten -Wetter usw...
> Dann bitte ohne Gemecker und Kritik an diejenigen die sich die Mühe machen zu posten und Fotos zu machen..
> 
> 
> Gruss




Das ist wirklich eine gute Idee. :m


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Was ich immer ein bißchen schade finde ist,
> das wenn eine Rute gut ist man selten Feedback hört..
> ....



STimmt fast  Ich habe ja schon 2 reingestellt und die dritte ist in mache , was ich SEHR SEHR POSITIV finde ist das Pers. Feedback welches ich hier bekommen habe via PN.
AUSSCHLIESSLICH Positive Antworten, Nettes bedanken ect.
SO macht das dann auch spass


----------



## degl

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



Fischiii-93 schrieb:


> Finde ich auch denn im Endeffekt lohnt es sich lieber ein bisschen mehrt zu investieren wenn man die Ruten Test werfen darf.



Im übrigen wurde mir eben zuverlässig mitgeteilt, das auch Fishermen`s Partner/Kiel bei einer Terminabsprache, ohne weiteres Ruten probewerfen lässt#6

Nun sind es schon drei Angelläden die diesen Service anbieten#6#6#6

gruß degl


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



degl schrieb:


> Im übrigen wurde mir eben zuverlässig mitgeteilt, das auch Fishermen`s Partner/Kiel bei einer Terminabsprache, ohne weiteres Ruten probewerfen lässt#6
> 
> Nun sind es schon drei Angelläden die diesen Service anbieten#6#6#6
> 
> gruß degl




Erstmal Danke für die Info. 

Ich habe mich auch mal ein wenig umgehört, und ein guter bekannter von mir der kennt jemanden der die WC3 hat und er versucht ihn heute noch zu erreichen damit ich sie denn mal Test werfen kann.

Hoffe das wird auch etwas, falls nicht werde ich mich wohl weiter umhören müssen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



degl schrieb:


> Im übrigen wurde mir eben zuverlässig mitgeteilt, das auch Fishermen`s Partner/Kiel bei einer Terminabsprache, ohne weiteres Ruten probewerfen lässt#6


 
Das freut mich außerordentlich, von ihm hatte ich seinerzeit ja auch schon eine Rute mit an den Strand bekommen, als er den Laden noch nicht hatte.#6


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



Fischiii-93 schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke für die Info.
> 
> Ich habe mich auch mal ein wenig umgehört, und ein guter bekannter von mir der kennt jemanden der die WC3 hat und er versucht ihn heute noch zu erreichen damit ich sie denn mal Test werfen kann.
> 
> Hoffe das wird auch etwas, falls nicht werde ich mich wohl weiter umhören müssen.



Wenn DU die Würmer besorgst komme ich mit jemanden hoch der die WC3 angelt , ich die Competition X / S und alles kannste werfen


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Wenn DU die Würmer besorgst komme ich mit jemanden hoch der die WC3 angelt , ich die Competition X / S und alles kannste werfen




Wenn das mit dem bekannten in die Hose geht, dann lässt sich das einrichten aber meinst du nicht das ca. 300KM Auto fahrt doch etwas zu weit ist.?


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



Fischiii-93 schrieb:


> Wenn das mit dem bekannten in die Hose geht, dann lässt sich das einrichten aber meinst du nicht das ca. 300KM Auto fahrt doch etwas zu weit ist.?



400 , und weist du wie viele Würmer WIR benötigen?


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



Boedchen schrieb:


> 400 , und weist du wie viele Würmer WIR benötigen?




Also wenn dich die 400KM fahrt nicht stören, will ich gar nicht wissen wie viele Würmer ihr benötigt. :q


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Die Sache wäre doch ganz einfach, vor 14 Tagen,das wurde hier auch gepostet hat der DMV mit knapp 100 Anglern direkt vor Deiner Haustür geangelt. Dort kann man jegliches im Handel befindliches Gerät live in Augenschein nehmen. Wenn man dann 1,5St vor angelbeginn mal den Strand entlang geht und die Jungs höflich fragt, wird kaum jemand etwas dagegen haben Dich mit seinen Stöckern mal werfen zu lassen, wenn doch gehst Du zum nächsten. Hier wird immer so viel Aufhebens zum Thema Gerät, Vorfächer ect. gemacht, Ihr gebt viel Geld aus um Euch das neueste auf Messen anzusehen. Warum wählt Ihr nicht die günstige Alternative und besucht einfach mal zum gucken und mit den Augen klauen eine solche Veranstaltung...verstehe ich nicht. Wenn ich zum Thema womit und wie beim Brandungsangeln Infos haben möchte, dann bekomme ich die doch wohl eher am Strand als auf irgend einer Hausmesse wo jeder bestrebt ist sein Gerät zu vermarkten. Denkt mal drüber nach...

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



a.bu schrieb:


> Die Sache wäre doch ganz einfach, vor 14 Tagen,das wurde hier auch gepostet hat der DMV mit knapp 100 Anglern direkt vor Deiner Haustür geangelt. Dort kann man jegliches im Handel befindliches Gerät live in Augenschein nehmen. Wenn man dann 1,5St vor angelbeginn mal den Strand entlang geht und die Jungs höflich fragt, wird kaum jemand etwas dagegen haben Dich mit seinen Stöckern mal werfen zu lassen, wenn doch gehst Du zum nächsten. Hier wird immer so viel Aufhebens zum Thema Gerät, Vorfächer ect. gemacht, Ihr gebt viel Geld aus um Euch das neueste auf Messen anzusehen. Warum wählt Ihr nicht die günstige Alternative und besucht einfach mal zum gucken und mit den Augen klauen eine solche Veranstaltung...verstehe ich nicht. Wenn ich zum Thema womit und wie beim Brandungsangeln Infos haben möchte, dann bekomme ich die doch wohl eher am Strand als auf irgend einer Hausmesse wo jeder bestrebt ist sein Gerät zu vermarkten. Denkt mal drüber nach...
> 
> Gruß Andreas




Wollte ich ja eigentlich auch nur ich musste genau an dem Tag ins Krankenhaus und operiert werden, sonst wäre ich ja mal am Strand längs gelaufen.


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



a.bu schrieb:


> Die Sache wäre doch ganz einfach, vor 14 Tagen,das wurde hier auch gepostet hat der DMV mit knapp 100 Anglern direkt vor Deiner Haustür geangelt. Dort kann man jegliches im Handel befindliches Gerät live in Augenschein nehmen. Wenn man dann 1,5St vor angelbeginn mal den Strand entlang geht und die Jungs höflich fragt, wird kaum jemand etwas dagegen haben Dich mit seinen Stöckern mal werfen zu lassen, wenn doch gehst Du zum nächsten. Hier wird immer so viel Aufhebens zum Thema Gerät, Vorfächer ect. gemacht, Ihr gebt viel Geld aus um Euch das neueste auf Messen anzusehen. ....



#r GANZ GANZ GENAU ....
Es sei denn Natürlich mann müste gerade mal weit anreisen, aber es giebt reichlich Alternativen, z.bsp. einfach mal Nett anfragen, im Geschäft , Am Strand oder einer Veranstalltung


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Genau das wäre richtig gewesen. Nur macht es kein Mensch. Ich bin am Wochenende mal eben mit meinen Mannschaftskollegen 1500km gefahren um für die kommende WM einige Informationen über Stände,Gerät ect. zu sammeln. Warum tut man sich in diesem großen Forum nicht zusammen,bildet Fahrgemeischaften und guckt sich einfach mal live und ungeschnitten an wie Dieter Großmann oder andere ihre Fische fangen. Wo hat man die Chance mal ein aktuelles Vorfach abzustauben mit dem wirklich Fische gefangen werden. Vieles was man sieht wird selbsterklärend, wer dabei Fotos macht oder mit nem Camcorder filmt wird sicher Material bekommen das man in keinem Buch oder Internetbericht findet.
Aber genau weil das keiner macht, sind viele Vorfächer, Perlen und so weiter das große Geheimnis und Leute die Ihre Fische mit der Tastatur oder mit Zeitungsberichten fangen erzählen Euch wie Ihr angeln müßt. So, muß jetzt zur arbeit, tschüß..


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



a.bu schrieb:


> Genau das wäre richtig gewesen. Nur macht es kein Mensch. Ich bin am Wochenende mal eben mit meinen Mannschaftskollegen 1500km gefahren um für die kommende WM einige Informationen über Stände,Gerät ect. zu sammeln. Warum tut man sich in diesem großen Forum nicht zusammen,bildet Fahrgemeischaften und guckt sich einfach mal live und ungeschnitten an wie Dieter Großmann oder andere ihre Fische fangen. Wo hat man die Chance mal ein aktuelles Vorfach abzustauben mit dem wirklich Fische gefangen werden. Vieles was man sieht wird selbsterklärend, wer dabei Fotos macht oder mit nem Camcorder filmt wird sicher Material bekommen das man in keinem Buch oder Internetbericht findet.
> Aber genau weil das keiner macht, sind viele Vorfächer, Perlen und so weiter das große Geheimnis und Leute die Ihre Fische mit der Tastatur oder mit Zeitungsberichten fangen erzählen Euch wie Ihr angeln müßt. So, muß jetzt zur arbeit, tschüß..




Recht hast du. :m

Wenn du das nächste mal los zum Brandungsangeln bist kannst du mir ja vorher mal Bescheid geben dann komme ich mal Längs wenn es dich nicht stört.

Würde mich Freuen.


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Ja natürlich ist die Praxis besser als die Theorie und die virtuelle Fachsimpelei..

das steht ausser Frage.... bin vor 5 Jahren jedes WE am Strand gewesen um Praxis zu sammeln und andere Angler und angelgerät zu sehen..
nur im moment habe ich nur einen Sonntag frei und manchmal ist auch Messe dann hat sich das wieder erledigt....

Wenn jeder die Zeit hätte und die Mittel um an Wochenenden ans Meer zu kommen und Angelmessen abzuklappern ,hätten wir wahrscheinlich sehr wenig Gerätediskussionen.
Ich komme z.Zt. so gut wie gearnicht an die Küste und muss deswegen hier viel erfahren... und drüber schreiben was sich so tut...
Alleine die Angelkrankheit und die Neugier an Ruten und Rollen lässt garnichts anderes zu......
Wer Brandungsangleverrückt ist und ca. 500km von der Küste wegwohnt wir solche Threads begrüssen...
Wer aber an er Küste lebt wird sehr wahrscheinlich genervt sein von diesen Dsikussionen....man kann es nicht allen Recht machen aber man kann Infos weitergeben sodass jeer sich amanfang und vor em Kauf einen Überblick verschaffen kann bevor er blind in den shop geht und sich mieses Tackle andrehen lässt......so wie bei mir schon passiert in der Vergangheit 1

Gruss an alle


----------



## Merlin

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



a.bu schrieb:


> Genau das wäre richtig gewesen. Nur macht es kein Mensch. Ich bin am Wochenende mal eben mit meinen Mannschaftskollegen 1500km gefahren um für die kommende WM einige Informationen über Stände,Gerät ect. zu sammeln. Warum tut man sich in diesem großen Forum nicht zusammen,bildet Fahrgemeischaften und guckt sich einfach mal live und ungeschnitten an wie Dieter Großmann oder andere ihre Fische fangen. Wo hat man die Chance mal ein aktuelles Vorfach abzustauben mit dem wirklich Fische gefangen werden. Vieles was man sieht wird selbsterklärend, wer dabei Fotos macht oder mit nem Camcorder filmt wird sicher Material bekommen das man in keinem Buch oder Internetbericht findet.
> Aber genau weil das keiner macht, sind viele Vorfächer, Perlen und so weiter das große Geheimnis und Leute die Ihre Fische mit der Tastatur oder mit Zeitungsberichten fangen erzählen Euch wie Ihr angeln müßt. So, muß jetzt zur arbeit, tschüß..


 


Es gibt aber auch Brandungsangler die nicht zuviel Zeit und Lust haben um  mal eben1500 km durch die Gegend zu fahren und auch nicht bei der nächsten WM mitmachen wollen.
Sondern  wenn sie Zeit haben am liebsten einfach nur angeln gehen.
Gerade Heiner und Dieter Großmann wollen doch auch nur "ihre" Produkte an den Mann bringen !!!


----------



## VC1

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



JigTim schrieb:


> Sooo, nun gebe ich auch einmal meinen Senf dazu..
> 
> Kauf Dir die Sportex mit der einfachen Beringung, sprich keine Low-Rider... Mal an alle Spezialisten hier, wenn die Sportex zu weich ist, dann frage ich mich was mit den früheren Ruten gemacht wurde und nein, die Sportex ist nicht zu weich um Dorsche oder sonst etwas vom Boden hoch zu bekommen... Die gesamte Aktion ist halt nur etwas anders (für mich harmonischer) und nicht wie bei einigen Ruten üblich durch eine hyper Spitzenaktion plus ein bretthartes Rückrad geprägt..... Werfen geht damit auch echt richtig gut...
> 
> *Außerdem glaube ich, dass nahezu 95% der Angler weder beim Wurf, noch bei Fischkontakt die Ruten generell auch nur annährend auslasten..*|kopfkrat
> 
> *Ich frage mich immer, wenn die Ruten immer noch dünner und leichter werden, wie lange halten die Teile dann noch?*
> Hatte mit meiner damaligen Lieblingsrute (Shimano Surf Custom BX in Silber) schon das Problem, dass nach 3-4 Jahren die einzelnen Teile sich gelöst haben, da scheinbar Kohlefaserstränge gerissen sind und somit die Rute auch immer weicher wurde.... Die Frage ist dann wohl, ob man oft mit den Teilen angelt oder eher drüber schreibt|wavey:
> 
> Viele Grüße und ansonsten fleißig üben
> 
> Tim


 
Jig Tim, 
Du hast ja nun überhaupt keine Ahnung, wenn ich Dein Posting lese!
Gruß
Volker


----------



## VC1

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Marlin,
hier hat keiner gesagt, dass es am Strand eine Verkaufsveranstaltung werden soll, sondern dass man dort die Möglichkeit hat, eine Vielzahl an Gerätschaften zu sichten und möglicherweise zu werfen. Es gibt in jeder Sportart Mitglieder, die den Anspruch haben, sich weiter zu entwickeln und  besser bzw. erfahrener zu werden. Das beinhaltet dann auch mehr Einsatz, um sein Ziel zu erreichen. Daher fangen einige auch noch Fische, wenn die Bedingungen sehr schwierig sind und andere nicht. 
Gruß
Volker


----------



## Merlin

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

@VC1
ich heiße Merlin.
Ist ja richtig was du sagt das mache ich ja auch so...
Ich finde nur es hat nicht jeder die Möglichkeit soetwas zu machen und genau deswegen gibt es ja z.B diesen Thread.
Es ist ja jeden selbst überlassen ob und wie er sich weiterbildet deswegen muß man diesen Thread ja nicht in Frage stellen .
Ich kenne auch einige Angler die sagen ich  habe schon mit Herrn Großmann oder Danny Hrubesch geangelt und die meinen jetzt die haben das Brandungsanglen neu erfunden


----------



## JigTim

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Hallo Volker,

herzlichen Dank fuer den netten Beitrag....#c

Naja, nun mal ganz ehrlich, Du willst mir doch nicht sagen, dass der Grossteil der Brandungsangler hier oder am Strand seine Ruten im Wurf oder beim Fisch-Kurbeln ich meine jetzt keine Laemmerschwaenze bis an die Grenze auslasten, oder?

Das die Ruten, die immer duenner und leichter gebaut werden, irgendwann dann auch ihre langfristige Haltbarkeit verlieren und anfaelliger gegenueber Stoesse etc. werden ist fuer mich mehr als logisch...
Naja, da Du mir ja so nett begegnet bist wirst Du mich bestimmt auch fachmaennisch und fundiert aufklaeren koennen...

Da bin ich dann schon einmal echt gespannt... 

Viele Gruesse


----------



## VC1

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Sorry Merlin,
es ist schon richtig, dass nicht jeder die Möglichkeit hat und die Zeit dafür aufbringen kann, daher würde ich diese Themen auch nicht in Frage stellen. Es gibt aber auch immer wieder genug Angler, die die Zeit und auch die Möglichkeit hätten, 
dieses Wissen für sich zu Filter und zu Nutze zu machen. Oder wohlmöglich z.B. auch eine neue Rute, mit den gewünschten Eigenschaften, für sich zu entdecken.


Gruß
Volker


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Also ich lasse mich gern belehren....

besonders von Profis und auch älteren Anglern die sehr viel mehr Erfahrung haben...
dasselbe gilt für ruten und rollen..so wie im Falle Abumann,Degl,Boedchen und VC1..
das hat mir echt geholfen bei der Tacklesuche und hat mir Infos gegeben was hier in D überhaupt geangelt wird und mit welchen Geräten das überhaupt möglich ist...oder besser funzt.
wenn jemand in meine Fanggebiete kommt in Nordgriechenland würd ich ihm auch direkt sagen, was man benutzt ,ob nun Köder .Ruten oder Rollen..
und welche Ecken aussichtsreich sind....
Freu mich wenn hier heiß diskutiert wird..

bin nur wegen einer Tatsache n bissl sauer....das ich nicht mehr direkt an der Küste wohne.. :-( und mehr Theorie habe als Praxis...

die lange Zeit ohne Drill löst bei mir Entzugserscheinungen aus..

Gruss


----------



## Merlin

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

@Vc1
alles klar wir sind einer Meinung #6


----------



## VC1

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



JigTim schrieb:


> Hallo Volker,
> 
> herzlichen Dank fuer den netten Beitrag....#c
> 
> Naja, nun mal ganz ehrlich, Du willst mir doch nicht sagen, dass der Grossteil der Brandungsangler hier oder am Strand seine Ruten im Wurf oder *beim Fisch-Kurbeln ich meine jetzt keine Laemmerschwaenze bis an die Grenze auslasten*, oder?
> 
> Das die Ruten, die immer duenner und leichter gebaut werden, irgendwann dann auch ihre langfristige Haltbarkeit verlieren und anfaelliger gegenueber Stoesse etc. werden ist fuer mich mehr als logisch...
> Naja, da Du mir ja so nett begegnet bist wirst Du mich bestimmt auch fachmaennisch und fundiert aufklaeren koennen...
> 
> Da bin ich dann schon einmal echt gespannt...
> 
> Viele Gruesse


 
Du fragst warum? Warum sollte ich meine Rute beim "Fisch-Kurbel" bis an die Grenze auslasten?????????

Gruß
Volker


----------



## JigTim

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Hallo Volker, 

dann lese bitte den ganzen Verlauf und Du wirst feststellen, dass dort bemaengelt wurde, dass die Sportex Ruten zu weich seien, um einen Fisch vom Grund hochzubekommen.... Daher meine Anmerkung zur Auslastung und Haerte der Rute!

Ist es Dir jetzt immer noch nicht stimmig genug bzw. hast Du noch weitere sinnige Fragen oder Anregungen?

Und bitte klaere mch doch zum obigen Post nochmal auf...


----------



## dorschman

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Unabhängig davon fuer welche Rute man sich nun
Entscheidet, halte ich es für ganz wichtig, dass

Im dreibein 2 gleiche Ruten und 2 gleiche rollen 
Stehen.

Alles andere ist halber Kram und hat wenig mit ernsthaft
Betriebenen Brandungsangeln zu tun

Gruß
Dorschman


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



dorschman schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon fuer welche Rute man sich nun
> Entscheidet, halte ich es für ganz wichtig, dass
> 
> Im dreibein 2 gleiche Ruten und 2 gleiche rollen
> Stehen.
> 
> Alles andere ist halber Kram und hat wenig mit ernsthaft
> Betriebenen Brandungsangeln zu tun
> 
> Gruß
> Dorschman




Genau so muss es sein. :m

Mein Kollege hat gestern mit seinem bekannten telefoniert, und ich darf die World Champion Surf III die Tage werfen hoffe es wird schon heute Abend was.


----------



## VC1

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Zitat von *JigTim* 

 
_Hallo Volker,

herzlichen Dank fuer den netten Beitrag....#c

*Naja, nun mal ganz ehrlich*, *Du willst mir doch nicht sagen*, *dass der Grossteil der Brandungsangler* hier oder am Strand seine Ruten im Wurf oder *beim Fisch-Kurbeln ich meine jetzt keine Laemmerschwaenze bis an die Grenze auslasten*, oder?
_
 
Jig Tim,
da Du ja leider noch nicht mal mehr zu wissen scheinst, was Du selbst geschrieben hast. Wäre es wohl zu viel, wenn ich Dir was über unterschiedliche Material Anpressdruck von bis zu 70 To. etc. erzählen würde.   
Thema beendet
Volker


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Guten morgen 
Leute, wir sind doch Brandungsangler, Angler die man fragen darf, die ein moin moin kennen und gerne auskunft geben. Also das hier ist ein Forum, so weit so gut, aber deswegen sollten wir doch nicht aufhören "Nett" zueinander zu sein. 
Ist doch EIN Hobby. 
Wenn jemand fragen hat darf er sie doch stellen ohne blöde dafür angesehen zu werden.

Was die Auslastung der Ruten angeht ect. so kann ich euch nur empfehlen doch mal eine Zugwage am ende der Schnur zu befestigen und euch VOLL reinzulegen. Ihr werdet verwundert sein 

So, nu habt euch alle wieder lieb, ist doch NUR Schrift und somit Nullen und Einsen (ab und an ne 2  )


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Moin Merlin,

nur zu Deiner Info, Heiner angelt seit etwa 10 Jahren nicht mehr mit. Dieter der hat so rein gar nichts mit dem Laden zu tun, der würde Dir vielleicht erzählen wie er seine Fische fängt, aber mit Sicherheit wird er niemanden irgend welches Gerät aufschwatzen. 

Du hast Recht,ich denke wir gehen alle am liebsten nur angeln und wieviel Aufwand jemand dafür betreibt bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Wenn aber jemand 600Euro für zwei Ruten anlegen möchte, dann ist das verdammt viel Holz für einen eventuellen Griff ins Klo. Ich traue mir selbst nach über 30 Jahren Brandungsangeln nicht zu eine Brandungsrute durch "in die Hand nehmen" bezüglich Ihrer Wurfeigenschaften zu beurteilen. Warum also nicht die Möglichkeit(in diesem Fall direkt vor der Haustür) nutzen und sich das Gerät direkt am Strand ansehen.

Gruß Andreas



Merlin schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch Brandungsangler die nicht zuviel Zeit und Lust haben um  mal eben1500 km durch die Gegend zu fahren und auch nicht bei der nächsten WM mitmachen wollen.
> Sondern  wenn sie Zeit haben am liebsten einfach nur angeln gehen.
> Gerade Heiner und Dieter Großmann wollen doch auch nur "ihre" Produkte an den Mann bringen !!!


----------



## Merlin

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

@Abu
Ich verwechselt die immer.. ich meinte Günther Großmann


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

@ abu

genau das ist nämlich das Problem !
600 euro für 2 Ruten, und ich weiß das auch Ruten für 300euro das Stück nicht unbedingt ganz weit vorne sein müssen...
Es gibt auch in der PReiskategorie Mittelmaß.....
Deswegen bleibe ich dabei, nichts geht über Probeangeln mit einer Rute die man kaufen möchte, wenn diese aber nicht gegeben ist, erwarte ich sogar das andere Angler mit Erfahrung mich vor einem Fehlkauf warnen...

Gruss


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



kerasounta schrieb:


> @ abu
> 
> genau das ist nämlich das Problem !
> 600 euro für 2 Ruten, und ich weiß das auch Ruten für 300euro das Stück nicht unbedingt ganz weit vorne sein müssen...
> Es gibt auch in der PReiskategorie Mittelmaß.....
> Deswegen bleibe ich dabei, nichts geht über Probeangeln mit einer Rute die man kaufen möchte, wenn diese aber nicht gegeben ist, erwarte ich sogar das andere Angler mit Erfahrung mich vor einem Fehlkauf warnen...
> 
> Gruss



Genau, deshalb sehe ich es auch sehr skeptisch wenn man sich bei solchen Investitionen vom Internet oder von "Fachverkäufern" auf Messen leiten läßt. Gerade bei Brandungsruten ist es wichtig individuell den für sich optimalsten Blank zu fischen. Ich habe in diesem Jahr sehr teure neue Ruten bekommen, bin aber mit deren Aktion überhaupt nicht klar gekommen und hab mich für ein Modell das halb so teuer ist entschieden. Teuer ist nicht immer besser. Was die Ehrlichkeit bei Fehlkäufen angeht ist es natürlich so eine Sache, wer sich teure Ruten kauft und merkt verdammt damit komme ich nicht klar, der kann die in der Regel nicht zurück geben. Anderen Leuten und sich selbst dann einzugestehen viel Geld das man lange gespart hat für was nicht so tolles ausgegeben zu haben ist manchmal schwer. Ich muß immer noch schmunzeln wenn einige Leute erzählen wie toll ihre 400Euro Ruten mit LowriderBeringung werfen. Jeder der diese Beringung unter richtigen Brandungsbedingungen gefischt hat wird feststellen das diese Ringe das schlechteste sind, das jemals an Ruten verbaut wurde, nur zugeben will es kaum einer. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

sorry, wenn ich mich einmische, bin mehr so der Urlaubsbrandungsversucher

A.Bu ich stimme Dir natürlich insofern zu, dass Rute in die Hand nehmen und Werfen durch nichts zu ersetzen ist.
Nur müßte ich dazu 14 Tage extra Urlaub buchen um mich da "durchzuwerfen" um eine Rute zu finden. det ist nich machbar.
Liegt einfach am mangelnden Angebot in ca 500 km Küstenentfernung ( kein Vorwurf an Händler hier, da fehlt einfach die Nachfrage)
Also bleibt letzlich nur I-Net , Messe um wenigstens ne Vorauswahl hinzubekommen.
Deshalb bin ich schon serh froh, dass es diese Berichte heir gibt. Naja, Weltmeister werd ich dadurch nich:m
Gruß A.


----------



## dorschman

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

ein weiteres Kriterium ist hierbei  auch die Frage was der angler von der rute erwartet bzw wo er seinen persönlichen
Schwerpunkt setzt

will ich nur weit rauskommen 
oder möchte ich lieber stundenlang ermüdungsfrei Angeln

Die alte Zebco Worldchampion IM 6 war zum Beispiel so ein 
Höllenstock.

Man kann mit dieser Rute fantastische Weiten erzielen.
Aber nach 6 Stunden Angeln spürt man am naechsten Tag 
jeden Muskel am Körper


----------



## Merlin

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Also Weite ist schon wichtig.
Macht Ihr Spinnfischen mit den Ruten ??????


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> sorry, wenn ich mich einmische, bin mehr so der Urlaubsbrandungsversucher
> 
> A.Bu ich stimme Dir natürlich insofern zu, dass Rute in die Hand nehmen und Werfen durch nichts zu ersetzen ist.
> Nur müßte ich dazu 14 Tage extra Urlaub buchen um mich da "durchzuwerfen" um eine Rute zu finden. det ist nich machbar.
> Liegt einfach am mangelnden Angebot in ca 500 km Küstenentfernung ( kein Vorwurf an Händler hier, da fehlt einfach die Nachfrage)
> Also bleibt letzlich nur I-Net , Messe um wenigstens ne Vorauswahl hinzubekommen.
> Deshalb bin ich schon serh froh, dass es diese Berichte heir gibt. Naja, Weltmeister werd ich dadurch nich:m
> Gruß A.



Ist absolut klar, wenn Du aber mehr der Urlaubsangler bist, tut es auch die günstige Kombo und ein Kaufvorfach um den einen oder anderen Fisch zu fangen. Ich schaue mir die Berichte hier auch sehr gerne an weil es doch immer wieder interessante manchmal amüsante oder auch kontroverse Themen gibt. Mein Einwand galt eher denen, die sich hier im Board wirklich ausgiebig mit der Materie Brandungsangeln auseinander setzen, die aber die einfachste aller Lösungen auf Fragen nicht in Anspruch nehmen...sich einfach vor Ort schlau zu machen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

So nun kleiner bescheidener EINWAND.
Ich selbst wohne 400km von den Brandungsstränden Entfernt.
Beschäftige mich schon sehr lange mit der Materie Brandungsangeln. Ich habe allerding NIE Eine Brandungsrute ohne Test gekauft. Dieses ist doch auch hier im Lande möglich sich den Händlern einfach zu offenbaren und seine wünsche offen zu legen. Werfen kann ich auf jeden Freien Platz, dafür muss ich nicht an die Brandung. Wenn ich zur Brandung fahre dann giebt es auch dort die möglichkeit sich mit Sportlich begeisterten Mitanglern zu treffen und einfach mal zu fachsimpeln. 
Das ganze wird selbstverständlich durch div. Cups und Veranstalltungen wie z.bsp. durch den DMV leicht gemacht wenn man erst WILL. 
Eine Vorauswahl , so würde ich das Nennen was hier gemacht wird. Einfach einen Blick durch den Dschungel des Rutenwaldes Bahnen.
Sehen wir es doch ehr als Hilfestellung wie als DAS MUST DU HABEN, denn viele sind einfach auf gut Deutsch gesagt mit Ihren "schaut ma was ich tolles habe" Ruten überfordert.
MIR Pers. ist das so ziehmlich sch...s egal ob mein Nebenmann eine Rute für 50 oder 5000€ hat, das einzigste ist der Mensch der drann hängt ob das Brandungsangeln dan spass zusammen macht oder es ein Teurer Querwerfer und Messerzucker ist.

Ich selbst kann nur empfehlen eine Vorauswahl zu treffen und dann zu testen. Ich denke da sind wir uns ALLE einig.


----------



## Merlin

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

|good:


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



a.bu schrieb:


> Gerade bei Brandungsruten ist es wichtig individuell den für sich optimalsten Blank zu fischen. Ich habe in diesem Jahr sehr teure neue Ruten bekommen, bin aber mit deren Aktion überhaupt nicht klar gekommen und hab mich für ein Modell das halb so teuer ist entschieden. Teuer ist nicht immer besser. Was die Ehrlichkeit bei Fehlkäufen angeht ist es natürlich so eine Sache, wer sich teure Ruten kauft und merkt verdammt damit komme ich nicht klar, der kann die in der Regel nicht zurück geben. Anderen Leuten und sich selbst dann einzugestehen viel Geld das man lange gespart hat für was nicht so tolles ausgegeben zu haben ist manchmal schwer. Ich muß immer noch schmunzeln wenn einige Leute erzählen wie toll ihre 400Euro Ruten mit LowriderBeringung werfen. Jeder der diese Beringung unter richtigen Brandungsbedingungen gefischt hat wird feststellen das diese Ringe das schlechteste sind, das jemals an Ruten verbaut wurde, nur zugeben will es kaum einer.
> 
> Gruß Andreas


 
Dem kann ich voll zustimmen, das ist hargenau meine Erfahrung. Ich habe damals auch auf das Internet gehört, als ich mir die Shimano Super Aero Technium 425 BX zugelegt habe, weil sie alle in den Himmel gelobt haben, hat mich geanu 320,-€ gekostet. Die habe ich nach dem ersten Fischen gleich wieder in die Ecke gestellt und mittlerweile für 180,-€ wieder verkauft. Ich werfe mit den älteren und um einiges schwerere Quantum Enegy Surf, die ich aus dem Restbestand für 80,-€ ergattern konnte, wesentlich weiter und fühle mich mit Wurfgewichten ab 200g mit denen viel besser, als mit der Shimano.

Mich haben schwere Ruten bis Dato nie gestört, mir war es immer wichtig, dass sie relativ steif sind, man mit den Ruten ohne Angst zu haben auch mal 250g werfen kann. Ich bin eh der Typ, der eher bei auflandigem Wind von 5 Bft und mehr losgeht und da kann ich mit Ruten, die nur weniger WG abkönnen nichts anfangen.

Ich selbst habe die WC I und WCII sowie die Großmann Spezial-Ruten und davor die grünen, roten und grauen Ruten von Snap mit 300g WG gehabt und keine von diesen teilweise sehr schweren Ruten haben mich je gefühlt ermüdet, sie haben aber alles mitgemacht, von den härtesten Krautgängen bis zum Ententeich, ich habe immer meine Bisse gesehen und tolle Dorsche von bis 98cm vom Strand gefangen.

Von diesen LowriderBeringungen halte ich persönlich auch überhaupt nichts, die sind bei Krautgang absolut ätzend und mehr weite bringen sie nach meiner Ansicht auch überhaupt nicht.

Für mich steht absolut fest, dass ich mir keine Rute mehr kaufe, die ich vorher nicht geworfen habe, und da findet sich immer eine Möglichkeit, wenn man will und so wie ich nur ca. 100 - 150Km zur Küste und den entsprechenden Läden hat. Bei 500 Km kann ich mir allerdings durchaus vorstellen, dass das schwieriger wird.


----------



## Merlin

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Falls jemand noch Interesse an Infos hat..
Am Samstag den 28.04 veranstaltet der ASV Hamburg und das Quantum Sea Team u.a mit Sven Weide u. Danny Hrubesch ein Schuppertag zum Thema Brandungsangeln...
Treffpunkt ist Gasthof Meetz in Bannesdorf auf Fehmarn..
Morgens ist Theorie und Nachmittags geht es ans Wasser.
Dort kann man sicherlich auch einige Ruten Probewerfen.


----------



## degl

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch Interesse an Infos hat..
> Am Samstag den 28.04 veranstaltet der ASV Hamburg und das Quantum Sea Team u.a mit Sven Weide u. Danny Hrubesch ein Schuppertag zum Thema Brandungsangeln...
> Treffpunkt ist Gasthof Meetz in Bannesdorf auf Fehmarn..
> Morgens ist Theorie und Nachmittags geht es ans Wasser.
> Dort kann man sicherlich auch einige Ruten Probewerfen.



Danke Merlin...........solche Tips sind das Salz in der Suppe#6#6

gruß degl


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch Interesse an Infos hat..
> Am Samstag den 28.04 veranstaltet der ASV Hamburg und das Quantum Sea Team u.a mit Sven Weide u. Danny Hrubesch ein Schuppertag zum Thema Brandungsangeln...
> Treffpunkt ist Gasthof Meetz in Bannesdorf auf Fehmarn..
> Morgens ist Theorie und Nachmittags geht es ans Wasser.
> Dort kann man sicherlich auch einige Ruten Probewerfen.




Danke Merlin wenn sich zeit findet werde ich dort wahrscheinlich hinfahren.

Um wie viel Uhr es los geht weißt du nicht zufällig oder?


----------



## JigTim

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Danke Volker, 

schön das Du das beendet hast, denn Du scheinst einfach deutlich kompetenter zu sein und dadurch wirklich privilegiert.... Schön das es solche netten Menschen gibt, die einen dann die Möglichkeit geben einen äußerst fachkundigen und dabei super umgänglichen Beitrag zu lesen/ zu hören
....
Da können wir uns und insbesondere ich mich glücklich schätzen so über sein Hobby zu fachsimpeln...


----------



## derporto

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



Fischiii-93 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich will mir jetzt Anfang nächster Woche zwei Brandungsruten kaufen, nur ich weiß immer noch nicht welche. |kopfkrat
> 
> Pro Rute wollte ich maximal 300€ ausgeben.
> 
> Die Rute sollte nicht zu weich sein, und 4,20m lang sein.
> 
> 
> Freue mich über eure Vorschläge. :m


 
Mit 19 hätte ich auch mal gerne 600 € für 2 Ruten übriggehabt. Nobel geht die Welt zu Grunde.

Viel Erfolg bei der Rutenwahl und gute Fänge!


----------



## Hämmer25

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Hallo Jig Tim

also ich kenne Volker als überaus kompetenten und sehr erfolgreichen Angler der seine Erfahrung und Kenntnisse auch gerne weitergibt.Ich persönlich konnte bei Ihm schon jede Rute probewerfen.


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Habe die World Champion Surf III gestern probe geworfen. 

Ich persönlich finde die Rute nicht schlecht sie ist mir nicht zu Hart aber auch nicht zu Weich, so ein Mittel Ding sage ich jetzt mal.

Denke mal dafür das ich ja erst vor kurzer zeit wieder mit dem Brandungsangeln angefangen habe, sind das schon schöne Ruten für den Anfang. 

Werde sie höchstwahrscheinlich heute Abend noch einmal werfen aber ich denke meine Entscheidung ist schon gefallen, werde mir für den Anfang 2x die Rute kaufen.


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Viel Spaß mit den Ruten....

Ende gut,alles gut...


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



Fischiii-93 schrieb:


> Habe die World Champion Surf III gestern probe geworfen.
> 
> Ich persönlich finde die Rute nicht schlecht sie ist mir nicht zu Hart aber auch nicht zu Weich, so ein Mittel Ding sage ich jetzt mal.
> 
> Denke mal dafür das ich ja erst vor kurzer zeit wieder mit dem Brandungsangeln angefangen habe, sind das schon schöne Ruten für den Anfang.
> 
> Werde sie höchstwahrscheinlich heute Abend noch einmal werfen aber ich denke meine Entscheidung ist schon gefallen, werde mir für den Anfang 2x die Rute kaufen.



Weise Entscheidung, behalte sie bis du dir dann die Cormoran competition X geholt hast  (SCHERZ)|wavey:


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit den Ruten....




Danke.


----------



## degl

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Dann warten wir mal gespannt auf die ersten Fangmeldungen....#:

Viel Spass mit den Ruten#6

gruß degl


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



degl schrieb:


> Dann warten wir mal gespannt auf die ersten Fangmeldungen....#:
> 
> Viel Spass mit den Ruten#6
> 
> gruß degl




Auch an dich danke. 

Bekomme die Ruten leider erst ende Mai. :c
Schneller werden sie nicht geliefert, naja das warten wird sich schon lohnen.


----------



## carpfreak1990

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



Fischiii-93 schrieb:


> Auch an dich danke.
> 
> Bekomme die Ruten leider erst ende Mai. :c
> Schneller werden sie nicht geliefert, naja das warten wird sich schon lohnen.


 

Moin,

Bei Bac (Bergedorf) haben die meine ich noch zwei rumstehen, für 250€ das stk. Nur so als Tipp wenn du nicht warten möchtest.

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Bei Bac (Bergedorf) haben die meine ich noch zwei rumstehen, für 250€ das stk. Nur so als Tipp wenn du nicht warten möchtest.
> 
> Gruß
> Jonas




Danke, aber ich kaufe die Ruten bei einem Kollegen im angle laden der hat sich auch die mühe gemacht mir die World Champion Surf III zu besorgen, also zum probe werfen, und ich finde wenn sich jemand solche mühe gibt sollte man die Ruten denn auch dort kaufen vor allem bekomme ich noch ein bisschen Freundschaft Rabatt.


----------



## carpfreak1990

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Moin, 

Ok würde ich wohl auch so machen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Kleiner einwurf ^^
Binn am 5.5 auf der Sonneninsel
Wer also mal die Competition X oder S werfen will darf sich gerne mit mir Treffen


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Kleiner einwurf ^^
> Binn am 5.5 auf der Sonneninsel
> Wer also mal die Competition X oder S werfen will darf sich gerne mit mir Treffen




Hey,
ich bin auch am 04.05 oder am 05.05 auf Fehmarn steht noch nicht ganz fest wann genau aber denke eher Samstag also am 05.05.

Wo genau bist du denn auf Fehmarn zum angeln, und um wie viel Uhr?

Würde denn mit prime caster 01 mal längs komme wenn es denn zeitlich klappt.


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



Fischiii-93 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich bin auch am 04.05 oder am 05.05 auf Fehmarn steht noch nicht ganz fest wann genau aber denke eher Samstag also am 05.05.
> 
> Wo genau bist du denn auf Fehmarn zum angeln, und um wie viel Uhr?
> 
> Würde denn mit prime caster 01 mal längs komme wenn es denn zeitlich klappt.



Rest via PN wer interesse hat


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Meine Ruten sind gestern gekommen (World Champion Surf III). 

Und Morgen geht's ab nach Fehmarn, freu mich schon drauf mit den neuen Stöcker zu Angeln. #6


----------



## degl

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*

Wetter passt........viel Spass mit den Teilen......und berichte mal#h

gruß degl


----------



## Daniel-93

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



degl schrieb:


> Wetter passt........viel Spass mit den Teilen......und berichte mal#h
> 
> gruß degl




Werde ich machen. #6


----------



## degl

*AW: Welche Brandungsrute?*



Daniel-93 schrieb:


> Werde ich machen. #6



Hatta abba nich.......nu mal los, wir sind immer noch gespannt auf deine Eindrücke#h#h#h

gruß degl


----------

